# BigTray order



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

put in an order with bigtray, prices better than retail, easy to use and no shipping!
They had a nice selection even for a dough-head like me!









------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have to agrre with you, they offer a very nice selection. Had to refrain myself from buying too much when I placed my order. It really was generous of them to offer us such a good promotion.


Thanks again Nicko

Sisi


----------

